# TyShow on Jump Drive



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

Quick question...I installed TyShow on my home PC, but would like to be able to stream this stuff from work on my lunch break. I've got Media Player Classic with a bunch of codecs that I carry around on my jump drive to play various media files, but it doesn't work (obviously) with .ty files. Since I don't want to execute the TyShow install on my work computer, is there any way that I can get these .ty files to play without registering them on my work computer with the install program? Is there a way I can point Media Player to the appropriate files it needs on my jump drive? I need guidance here


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

short of converting them to mpeg? no
the only thing the tyshow installer does is point to ty as a valid data type
since ty is just mpeg in a wrapper anyhow.
since the installer modifiys the registry you likely couldn't play them from work anyway
but there'sa nifty little project called tystreamer
might just be what you need.
uses vlc to rencode to mpeg on the fly then stream to where ever you want via the web.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> but there'sa nifty little project called tystreamer
> might just be what you need.
> uses vlc to rencode to mpeg on the fly then stream to where ever you want via the web.


Nice, I will have to look into this. I'll see what I can find...


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thought I'd revive one of my old threads. The summer is always really slow for me at work, so the need (well, want, I should say  ) has arisen to stream shows while at work again. 

While searching, I came across a post where, Gunny, you said you use vserver and VLC to stream your shows from TivoWeb. Has there been progress made that would enable me to watch shows from TivoWeb at work without intsalling the TyShow app? I carry both VLC and Media Player Classic around with me no my portable HD. Do I have any options? 

Thanks!


----------

